# I Love Junk Jewelry!



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

And this is what I do at 2 in the AM when I can't go to sleep because ideas and designs are crowding my brain! The necklace in these pics is "Bling-A-Thon". It's composed of lengths from 3 different necklaces linked together, with *bling* added. All of the pieces I create are composed of odds 'n' ends from broken/junk jewelry.







Unfinished necklace of braided chain & ribbon. Danglies to be added after I get some sleep.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

This is very interesting idea and I will try it - I do beading and make necklaces but not lately. I love the material braided. I just bought a 10 cent belt of braided material at a church yard sale to make two headbands out of. A good find. Yard sale time coming up now so can find the "findings " you are showing. I will look more conscientiously. What do you call this kind of jewelry? Is is bohemian style ? I know it has a referral name but can't think of it. s.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I too love junk jewelry and make lots of ear rings and lapel pins ...

LOVE the 2 posted pictures and would like to see more from anyone who makes things from scrap odds and ends !


----------



## christinarobert (Sep 19, 2014)

Great! This is such a a lovely idea. I too love junk jeweleries but I have never tried this type of creativity at home.. You seems very creative. Fabulous job! 



----------------
--------------------------------
Christina
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to perfectly planned marriage!


----------

